# Time for the annual FLASHER/LCD controversy!!!!



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Hi Robert,

Are you just trying to over-compensate for something? :yikes:   j/k

Mike


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

One of my fishing partners has both,,, top of the line Lowrance w/gps and and FL-8,, he used to take them both out with him on the ice. Now,, one stays home,,, the Lowrance. He says the Lowrance is good,, it just doesn't compare to a Vex though.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WHB , 
What model do you call "top of the line"??
AND did you actually ever see him _*USE*_ it??
He probably just turns it on & lets it run automatic....which is good , but certainly NOT all it is capable of.....
That's _JUST _turning it on , NOT _actually_ using it.


Mikey.... just _what_ does overcompensate mean??
:lol:

I guess you're referring to my fishing abilities again.... :rant:

RAS


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have an old fl-8 and I don't have any plans to up grade. I've had this unit for about 17 years. I sent it in a year ago to have it serviced they told me it only need to be cleaned. So they cleaned my vex and returned it, from the time I sent it in till I got it back, 2 weeks! No charge! I've heard that the new lorance ice machines work great till it gets below 15 degress. No problem there with the vex. I never liked the weak colors of the MarCums but I understand they are changing to a yellow, orange, red display this year. I did hear that Cabelas has a blow out on the MarCums right now before the new product line come in. What ever you use try to remember your out there to fish, not fiddle around with electronics, you could do that at home. I've sometime thought that if Nintendo ever came out with a fish locator game some guys would never leave home! LOL


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

LOL,,, ya, I've seen him use it, sfw. He's very experienced with fish finding devices. I'm not sure which model,, x-67, x97,,something like that. Anyway, he had that before he bought the FL-8. He says the Lowrance is a great unit,,,,,,,,, for the boat, not the ice. I wouldn't exactly call this whole thing a "controversy",,,because its kinda VEX, hands down.  :lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I have an old buddy who states he doesn't have time to watch TV. LOL . boy can he get the fish. He only looks for Perch. He believes if you need a vex or finder to "work" for the fish ya shouldn't be fishing (in that area)? Just the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Ed Michrina said:


> I have an old buddy who states he doesn't have time to watch TV. LOL . boy can he get the fish. He only looks for Perch. He believes if you need a vex or finder to "work" for the fish ya shouldn't be fishing (in that area)? Just the other side of the spectrum.


Yeah, I occasionally fish with a couple of old timers that feel the same way and catch way more fish than anyone else I've known. Some day I'd like to get to that level, but in the meantime, I'm sticking with my Vex...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> I wouldn't exactly call this whole thing a "controversy",,,because its kinda VEX, hands down.


I think the poll just isn't "kinda VEX, hands down." , it relates to FLASHERS - ( and LCDs ,) as there are other brands listed INCLUDING lowrance... As a matter of FACT another member here which I recently met told me in person his older ZerCom flasher was more sensitive & powerful than the Vexilar he currently owns , not to say his vex isn't good.
I hear the MarCums are nice as well.... Anyone who's watched one of the new color lowrances run will tell ya - they rock. with or without the 'flasher' mode running.
I do NOT have to continually watch the LCD like a flasher REQUIRES , there is screen history - and I can see all *or MORE* than a flasher readout has to offer...
I'm sure glad all the vexilar owners like what they have... for $400 I'd *EXPECT MORE *~ My LMS332c has 256 Colors , Temp. & GPS (speed , time , magnetic bearing , data recording , waypoint memory backup , digital depth , distance , voltage - Etc.) INFINITE ZOOM....
And can be had for as little as $619... Of coure when I had problems with my 10 year old X70A , Lowrance graciously offered my a certificate good for $125 off a new LMS332c.
My machine came to my door for the amount of $506.75... WHB after it gets 'old' , what will Vexilar do when your unit pukes??
( I know , I used to be authorized service out of GR for them)

Robert
B/C of technology advancement - repairs on older units are getting rarer by each passing day.


----------



## VANVELZOR (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey sfw1960, can you use either view , when ice fishing? Also with your eagle unit what about the sub-zero temps. How does that affect you lcd. I just might go with an LCD this year my Zercom is still working great but starting to want a little more info and kinda like the looks of the color graph for that. the Lowrence seems kinda small. Thanks.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

The only LCD I have used ice fishing is one of those "fishing Buddy's", It wasn't bothered by the cold but I also fish in a shanty. 

Talk about a cool little unit. I have been out and used the side looking feature and noticed a guy jigging (*?*) feet form me. I have also been sitting on a dry spot (no fish) and scanned all around me . When I picked up fish at say 79 feet, I would pace it off in that direction and drill a hole, almost every time I'm on fish or over a nice weed bed.  That one is free. "how do you find the fish at Geno's"  

Perfect. no. Vex. no. I have witnessed a vex work and it impressive. needed no. nice sure if you want to pull it out with ya.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

> My LMS332c has 256 Colors , Temp. & GPS (speed , time , magnetic bearing , data recording , waypoint memory backup , digital depth , distance , voltage - Etc.) INFINITE ZOOM....


I like a flasher over a traditional LCD because it's pretty hard to troll on hard water as you would be doing with the unit above.

Your comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Some LCD have flashers built in, as in my Lowrance . As far as the fishing buddy is concerned. It's not a vex and the response is a second behind. IMO that makes it no good for what a vex is used for. But I've never seen a vex with a side scanner.

I'm just not a big fan of the vex. It's great for gills and crappie but as far as perch? If you can or cant see them in LSC they will be with in a few feet of the bottom.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ih772 said:


> I like a flasher over a traditional LCD because it's pretty hard to troll on hard water as you would be doing with the unit above.
> 
> Your comparing apples to oranges.


Would I?

Am I?

Sounds like you have sour grapes!!

*FLASHER VIEW*








Look familiar?
Think again!! I like a linear view , & obviously some of us CAN think OUTSIDE THE BOX!

When holding stationary you'll have the same EXACT readout - except its' in a straight line & not wrapped in a circle.
"A-Scope"









Get a power auger & you _CAN _troll hardwater!!
I'm comparing a machine that can do EVERYTHING a VeX can _and then some....
_Versatility in _any_ fishing is IMPERATIVE.

VANVELZOR:
The "full size" Eagles & Lowrances are the same size (5" diag.)
Ask anyone that's fished with me ; they can express their opinion about the machine , B/C obviously mine doesn't count here!!!
:lol:
YES you can choose either view , and as far as the LCD in the cold , I transport mine in a 6Gal bucket with a lid on it - but ~ even if they get cold , after a few minutes of run-time the unit gets warm inside & the LCD's refresh rate gets back on track in a few minutes. I usually leave my machine run the entire time I'm out , never a problem here .....
If it gets frightfully cold , I'm hunkered in a shanty WITH the Lowrance!!
:yikes:
Stop by your local dealer OR download the Lowrance unit emulator & play...
My best friend & I whacked 6 eYes tonite , did I need the machine to get 'em?
NO 
Did I have a more efficient time B/C of it??
0' Yeah!!
Will I use this machine this winter in nearly the same spots??
*ALWAYS BET ON DUKE.
:evilsmile
*


----------

